# Review Course for SE I



## MOOK (Nov 18, 2008)

Did anyone take Review course for SE I exam and want to sell the study materials. I am interested to buy it. Actually there is no any review courses available in my city.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 19, 2008)

MOOK said:


> Did anyone take Review course for SE I exam and want to sell the study materials. I am interested to buy it. Actually there is no any review courses available in my city.



I did the ASCE one. It's a webinar.


----------



## ARLORD (Nov 19, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> I did the ASCE one. It's a webinar.



Webinar? How useful was it?

I took a 20+ week civil PE review course at a local university. It was a waste of time.

The hand outs were literally over 8 years old. It did help in one regard.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 19, 2008)

It wasn't bad, but I thought it could be better. I did it because I'm weak in bridges and Masonry. It helped me in Masonry, but not so much in the bridge stuff. It was a 6 week thing...1x a week. It could have been longer and more in depth for the ammount we paid for it. Although, I thought it was better than nothing. Doesn't seem anywhere around here offers them. The places people told me to go, Testmasters specifically, didn't have anything for SE...just CE.


----------



## MOOK (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok, does anyone need to sell his materials??


----------



## MOOK (Nov 19, 2008)

Jennifer,

Does the ACI Masonry Designer's guide good for SE I exam? did u get help from it??

I am thinking to buy it, please let me know.


----------



## itsmemario (Jan 9, 2009)

SEAOI has one every year from November to April, 37 sessions. The class takes place in Chicago at the office of Sargent &amp; Lundy, but you can sign up for the webclasses. I am signed up for the web and they are great. Content: Geotechnical Design, Earthquake-resistant design, Structual Steel Design, Structural Concrete, Masonry, AASHTO Bridge Specifications, &amp; Timber Design. You can sign up for the whole class or just specific subjects. SEAOI member fee for all sessions is $1050, non-members $1200; registering in one content area of the course is $65 per session for members and $75 for non-members.

http://www.seaoi.org/documents/refresher/0...courseregis.pdf


----------

